# Ouch, I think this guy hurts.



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This is a pretty big bail, it almost looks fake. Can't tell if it because it is a .gif.

I searched & couldn't find it, so hopefully it hasn't been posted before.

http://cdn.snowboardermag.com/wp-co...es/the-launch-day-1-final/step-down-crash.gif

TT


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy shit!  He's definitely feeling that one later on. That's a big ass step down, and he knuckled the fuck out of that thing!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

no where near enough speed for that gap


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My buddy did this to himself last year.
Fractured the 2 top vertebrae
broke 4 ribs
broken shoulder blade
torn the muscle off his shoulder blade
concussion
2 days in hospital

*This* in addition to my crash made me totally gun shy at the end of the season.


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

he should have just gone with it and done a backflip :thumbsup:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

oh holy shit that's messed up!


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Holy crap. Makes me weary about trying anything park.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

big compression, hope he is ok, he got bucked!

My hill closes tomorrow. sad face.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

when in doubt just fuckin point it.


----------



## Hidde (Oct 28, 2010)

slyder said:


> My buddy did this to himself last year.
> Fractured the 2 top vertebrae
> broke 4 ribs
> broken shoulder blade
> ...


Woah, that's bad. 2 days in hospital ain't much though, lol I spent 2 nights in hospital just for a broken arm(Okay, that needed surgery and stuff though and it was f'ed up pretty badly, but compared to what your buddy had...)


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

i think he got more air time after knuckling then he did off original jump....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's a crap jump and a shit take off to try to clear it but pretty similar to how I broke my leg in Jan. Mine was not a man made feature though.. 

My son nuckled a 55' last summer at hood then over shot the same one and got super gun shy this season..... He hasn't hit anything bigger this year from that fear lol.... No injury for him other than bruises and hurt ego...

He tagged a down flat down in breck yesterday with his thigh. Park crew saw and asked if he wanted patrol.... I told him only if the bucket down bruised egos.... My son got mad and hit it again.... big ass bruise on his thigh though.... I might have it on video, if I do I will post it.


----------



## TreesNsteeZ (Apr 27, 2012)

toasted:cheeky4:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Qball said:


> when in doubt just fuckin point it.



Works for most things in the world too.


----------

